# dog fish



## beachbasserd

i fish with a comm. hook and line permit for mostly fluke/toug/seabass if ever open. blue fish/
the dog fish are a knite mare the only good thing about the 400 to 600 lbs. 
we would get a day is they are used on the other boat for counch bait.now that they have closed the season on them there just a pain in the arse.
the crazy seasons and bag limits they are setting fluke/seabass will not make much of a diffrance if they let the dog fish eat every thing in there path.
there are arse deep evry ware you go
cant belive they still say there is a shortage


----------

